# Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, outdoor beamshots, RGB shots, and more!



## csshih (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Up for review is the Eagletac T20C2. I will be reviewing the RGB kit, with an additional tailstanding tailcap and OP reflector.

Here are some of the specs from Eagletac's Website




5 / 60 / 300 Lumen
180+ / 13 / 1.5 Hours
2x(R)CR123A or 1x18650
HA III anodization
Base Model) Stainless Steel Bezel (TS-B1), ET-28 Diffuser Filter (TP-DF1), Spare O-rings, Silicon Grease Tube (US-G1), Battery Magazine for two CR123A (UP-B1), GITD Switch Boot (TS-B1), Black Stainless Steel Pocket Clip (TS-C2), Polycarbonate Cigar Grip w/ Smooth Rubber Coating (TP-CG1), Heavy Duty Nylon Holster w/ Flip (TN-C2), Mil-Spec Paracord Lanyard w/ quick attachment clip (UP-L1), User Manual
Optional RGB Kit
Optional Weapon Kit



*A bit of background:*
The light was first advertised on their warranty card..no one suspected much until fellow cpf member AardvarkSagus posed the question to Nicole of Eagletac here. I don't think the light was ever officially announced, but they are available at some stores.

It seems they're currently available here.
here is the light:





Nicely packaged, as usual of Eagletac.





Manual, Warranty card, Lanyards, Orings, and even a tub of oring lube!!





For this review, the OP reflector and the Tailstanding cap are included 
NOTE: The tailcap failed to activate for me approximately 10% of the time.. I tried 50 clicks. I also tried dissasembling the cap, and oiling the switch.. no difference. :shrug:I contaced Nicole over at eagletac.. "The defective switch module was found in the optional tail-stand tail-cap. EagleTac has already checked their stock to ensure all the switches are good."





oops, did I forget the important part? Filters!!! and the light, of course 

























tactical tailcap 




i1007
the clip looks crooked at this angle. in real life, it is not.





tailstanding tailcap!










The very interestingly coated filter system
top left: RED right: GREEN
bottom left: BLUE right: Diffusor





green filter installed

and, some shots of the lights on:




















*Comparisons*:
CL1H is the host..I have a Solarforce LC-1 3 Mode in there, the MD2 is also a host.. I have a Malkoff M60 in there.





Indoor Shots:
On High:

Tiablo A9, Hoyttech HL-1, Eagletac T20C2, Fenix TK11, Barbolight T-04, Dereelight CL1H V4 W/LC-1 3 mode dropin, Malkoff MD2 w/Malkoff M60 dropin















On Low:















*Outdoor Beamshots*
Eagletac T20C2 *1x18650*






















Eagletac T20C2 *1x18650* DIFFUSE FILTER























Eagletac T20C2 *1x18650* RED























Eagletac T20C2 *1x18650* GREEN






















Eagletac T20C2 *1x18650* BLUE






















compare these with other ones in this thread

Runtime:





3.3 hours to 50%


*First Impressions*
The RGB system is just plain awesome. The coatings on the filters make the light look very cool! :thumbsup:
The light seems very sturdy for now, but,I noticed that the filters would rattle when they weren't installed.. no problem when installed.
The UI is nice and easy to use, and the light doesn't jumped immediately to the brightness you want, it ramps it up. Very cool effect!

more impressions:
I went out on a night jog with this in my pocket..
ow. the plastic antiroll ring digs into ones leg. rather irritating, so I decided to carry it in my hand. though cooler looking, plastic wasnt the best material to use, IMO.


Conclusion:

All in all, this is a decently sturdy light, with a nice and easy UI to use, though I've gotten confused at times. The only annoyance I would see is the hard antiroll ring.. which does a very good job at that, and the messy beam, OP or SMO.
As for the RGB kit,I recommend most people get it! they filters are top notch!


----------



## recDNA (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

Nice pictures. The tailswitch not working properly kind of ruins everything in my book. Mine is in the mail. I hope I don't have the same problem.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

Oh cool :thumbsup:

It does have a M20 style look to it.
It sucks about the tailcap... hopefully they won't all have that issue.

I also find the whole |< Turbo < low > General >| thing confusing.

I guess it means, tighten for turbo, loosen for general, and tighten then loosen for low?

Looking forward to the rest of the review!


----------



## csshih (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

yeah. I hope that is was only my sample's tailstanding tailcap that isn't functioning right.

working on the rest.. but (colored!!) beamshots and the rest will come after dark.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

Anybody know for sure where these lights are manufactured?


----------



## Schwartz (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

I had a similar problem with the switch in my T100C2 when I got it. They sent me a new switch and it has been fine since.


----------



## csshih (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*



recDNA said:


> Anybody know for sure where these lights are manufactured?



The light shipped from hong kong. I suspect they were probably manufactured there.

the tailstanding switch is the same on the other lights eagletac carries, I think.. maybe I just got a dud. :shrug:


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

Shipped from Hong Kong = Made In China...


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

I just received several tail-standing caps for both the T100C2/T20C2 and the P100A2/P100C2, after seeing Craig's switch not working properly I checked them all with 20 to 25 clicks each and they all work fine. Sorry to hear ya got a dud, great pictures and review on a very nice looking light. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

Nice. Looks good, that's for certain. Can't wait to see some good colored beamshots.


----------



## polkiuj (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*



recDNA said:


> Anybody know for sure where these lights are manufactured?


Eagletacs have always been made in China. Unless something has drastically changed, I'd expect this to be made in China too.


----------



## brett174 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

decisions decisions! Do I go with the smooth or OP reflector? Cool White or Neutral LED? Tail stand or non tail stand ? .....


----------



## Toaster (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

Is it possible to turn on the light in low or must you always cycle through medium first?


----------



## strinq (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

Ahhh, awaiting the beamshots and most importantly on whether it is well regulated with both 123's and 18650.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*



DimeRazorback said:


> O.
> 
> I also find the whole |< Turbo < low > General >| thing confusing.
> 
> ...


 

i'm confused too. is it tight for turbo, quarter turn loose for low and full turn loose general?

edit: nevermind
copied form eagletac.com

<LI class="What's new">*Emergency tactical strobe* EagleTac is the first light in the tactical line-up to feature strobe mode. Press the button twice to enable the strobe mode when the flashlight is turned on at Turbo or Gerenal mode.
<LI class="What's new">*5 lumen low output setting* EagleTac T20C2 offers a record setting of 5 lumen output that endures for 180+ hours. That is equivalent to two months of surviving light usage (three hours of usage per day). Superior than others, the EagleTac T20C2 low mode is fully regulated and maintains constant brightness across the entire runtime period. Tighten the head and loose it within one second (or doing the opposite) to enable the low mode.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

+1 , This will be the deal breaker on this light for me. 



strinq said:


> Ahhh, awaiting the beamshots and most importantly on whether it is well regulated with both 123's and 18650.


----------



## csshih (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

oofgh! I just got back.. I'lll start working on both reviews, epsilon ED-P72, and the eagletac


----------



## BST07 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

Thanks for your initial impressions! 

I am waiting to see beamshots so I can see which reflector I am going for.

Question though... if you choose to purchase the OP reflector, do you also get the smooth reflector in the package?


----------



## sims2k (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

Thanks for the review...been waiting to make the order myself...I am torn between the T20C2 and getting the SF LX2...now I think I might just go for this one instead.


----------



## kudu (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

I definitely like the aesthetics. The square cut knurling looks great. Definitely worth considering. Only one problem right now,


----------



## Tim B (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

If anyone gets one and also has an Olight Warrior M20 R2 let us know how the two compare as far as brightness goes. Is this one brighter than the M20 R2?


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

T20C2 runtime plot with 18650 and primaries and lux measures ?????????????????????????


----------



## recDNA (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*



Tim B said:


> If anyone gets one and also has an Olight Warrior M20 R2 let us know how the two compare as far as brightness goes. Is this one brighter than the M20 R2?


 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238030

Eagletac looks brighter to me. Look at pics in thread above


----------



## csshih (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*



kyhunter1 said:


> T20C2 runtime plot with 18650 and primaries and lux measures ?????????????????????????




something came up yesterday, and I was unable to work yesterday and this evening..

on them now!

i am currently doing runtime tests for a solarforce p60 dropin. i'll get to the eagletac asap.

thanks for the link!!


----------



## csshih (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

wheee,color beamshots


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

Wow, nice tight focus on that. The diffuser does a really good job at what it's supposed to however.


----------



## SpinDrift (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

Beamshots look great! Bright and wide illumination even without the diffuser. I'm so tempted to get this...:devil:


----------



## recDNA (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

I don't really "get" the colors but they do LOOK cool.

I wonder if some jerk eventually uses blue w strobe to make cars pull over?

Just got my new Eagletac. Love the diffuser filter but I wish I had the op reflector. Lots of rings and a dark spot with sm reflector. On the plus side it is definitely my brightest single led flashlight.

I would have preferred a simple bezel ring switch for setting modes or a requirement of 5 clicks to get the strobe. I really love a bezel ring with 4 labeled positions that can click in place before you turn on the flashlight.

I do wish I had coughed up the extra 10 bucks to get the OP reflector because although the brightest this flashlight has the ugliest beam on a white wall. I didn't do it because I have no use for the RGB filters but it would have been worth the money to get the OP - assuming it's better. Throw is unimportant to me.

I kind of hate to leave the diffuser on until I show off the flashlight because the ss bezel is pretty. Eventually this light will likely move from my car (where I use flashlights most) to my bedroom with the diffuser always on it.

I do prefer my MC-E flashlights because I like that floody beam but they all overheat quickly so at least I can use this one on high until it burns out the batteries without burning my hand.

When I go to the movies tomorrow night I'll test the throw in the huge parking lot...and the police will likely race over and yell at me again. I hope there is no law against pointing a flashlight at the woods!

Another thing I HATE is it is impossible to remove the tactical ring and clip. I couldn't even get the o-ring off that must be removed to remove the tac anti-roll ring. I have no idea how to remove the clip. If I cut off the o-ring I don't know how I could get a new one on. It's too tight. I tried to remove the o-ring but the knife kept slipping and chipping at the threads. I don't want to damage the tailcap threads so I gave up. You cannot remove the tac ring without removing that darned o-ring.

*Anybody know any tricks for taking off a really tight o-ring over threads and putting it back on? Even if I get the O-ring off I don't know what the next step is to remove the tac ring and clip.*

*I want them off because IMO they are ugly and I have no use for them and they make the light uncomfortable to hold and difficult to put it in and out of the holster.*


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*



recDNA said:


> *Anybody know any tricks for taking off a really tight o-ring over threads and putting it back on? Even if I get the O-ring off I don't know what the next step is to remove the tac ring and clip.*


Don't know about this one specifically, but I used a dental pick to remove the o-ring on my T100C2 to remove the tac-ring. I would have left it on if it were somewhat flexible, but the rigid plastic was just Ouch.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*



AardvarkSagus said:


> Don't know about this one specifically, but I used a dental pick to remove the o-ring on my T100C2 to remove the tac-ring. I would have left it on if it were somewhat flexible, but the rigid plastic was just Ouch.


 
So you "pulled" off the O-ring with a metal dental "hook"? Does the tac ring screw off? How do I remove the clip? How do I get the O-ring back on?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

Tac ring just slid off at that point. O ring just stretched back on. Didn't have much trouble with mine.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*



AardvarkSagus said:


> Tac ring just slid off at that point. O ring just stretched back on. Didn't have much trouble with mine.


 
Any idea how to take off the clip?

It may be academic because that o-ring is so tight I'm not sure I can get the dental hook under it to pull it off. I can't stretch it at all with my finger nail or knife.


----------



## csshih (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

aha!!
on the t20c2, the antiroll ring pops off!.. but when you do that, you have to remove the clip as it is held by the ring.

I've got some pictures of OP vs. SMO.. not too much of a difference.

also need to take some pics of the current removal of the clip and ring.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*



csshih said:


> aha!!
> on the t20c2, the antiroll ring pops off!.. but when you do that, you have to remove the clip as it is held by the ring.
> 
> I've got some pictures of OP vs. SMO.. not too much of a difference.
> ...


 

Pics of the removal processes would be great including the o-ring removal process and the reinstallation of the O-ring and what the flashlight looks like without the tactical ring and clip. I'll wait before I try again. I don't want to chew up the tail threads trying to get the o-ring off. It's VERY tight.

Thanks!


----------



## csshih (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

hmm.. the oring initially appeared tight, but once I shoved a screwdriver in the area between the oring and the body, it stretched pretty easily and came out.. 

try one of those tiny flathead screwdrivers used to repair glasses.. that's what I used.

If not, I'll see if I can get some pics.

OP:






SMO:





see... not too much difference...


op on left:






oring already removed:


----------



## recDNA (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

It look like you got the Tac ring off and the clip is still there. How does the clip come off? Any trick to getting the O-ring back on?


----------



## csshih (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

oops, sorry.

I was trying to show how the clip was attached.. just snap on/snap off. just like the 47s quark clips.

trick to getting the oring back on? just stretch it back on.. very easy.


----------



## csshih (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

oop, wrong thread.


----------



## csshih (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*

....I just realized something.

.... nevermind, there is a notch in the antiroll ring to keep the clip in place.


----------



## MalayanTiger (Aug 2, 2009)

Great light. But as with the M2 and T100C2, the *T20C2 Mark II* will be even better. Maybe with good regulation for 18650s.


----------



## chibato (Aug 2, 2009)

Csshih, or anyone else, have any beamshots comparing the T100C2 to the T20C2?


----------



## Mjolnir (Aug 2, 2009)

I doubt that any revision will have better regulation. The regulation from the T100C2 comes from the low Vf of the LEDs, which are apparently selected by Eagletac. They are XP-Es, and this light uses an XR-E. If they could do the same thing with XR-E's, they would have done it with the T10LC2.

I have to say that the beam pattern doesn't seem as good as my T10L's. There are definite rings in the T20C2s beam, while the T10L barely has any. However, it does seem to have a sort of corona like the T10L.


----------



## csshih (Aug 2, 2009)

no T100C2, sorry.

I still gotta do a 18650 runtime.. currently charging up the batteries.


----------



## csshih (Aug 3, 2009)

18650 runtime added!


----------



## brett174 (Aug 4, 2009)

Seems like Eagletac have really dropped the ball with their new P and T series lights, especially in terms of marketing and availability. 

Flashlight Connection have removed all references to the T20C2, and most of the other listed dealers do not have it for sale. The P series lights, which I've seen for sale on PTS, havent even been listed on Eagletac's official site. 

What's going on Eagletac ?!!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybe it is due to the legal action that is going on with it in regards to it copying elements of the Olight M20??


----------



## csshih (Aug 4, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Maybe it is due to the legal action that is going on with it in regards to it copying elements of the Olight M20??




exactly why 47s currently doesnt carry it.

on the other hand, flashlightsngear.com has them.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd be interested to know more details about the legal action!

Where to find it?


----------



## csshih (Aug 4, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I'd be interested to know more details about the legal action!
> 
> Where to find it?


actually, sorry. I'm not 100% sure what's going on regarding the light, but here's some insight with a post from 47s.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3030793&postcount=162


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 4, 2009)

That's the extent of my knowledge too.

I will stop filling your thread with pointless chatter now.

Sorry.


----------



## csshih (Aug 4, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> That's the extent of my knowledge too.
> 
> I will stop filling your thread with pointless chatter now.
> 
> Sorry.



absolutely no problem! it's awesome that you're asking questions on my review, when you could be asking somewhere else! that means my reviews matter!

-Craig


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Aug 4, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I'd be interested to know more details about the legal action!
> 
> Where to find it?


The Eagletac T20 is a great looking unit, very bright with good spill and a easy to use UI, the low is easy to access and the price is lower than the competitors it faces. Their is no legal action, their is no ground to stand on in this matter, its not exactly the same, just looks similar. If you really research flashlights you will find many that look similar to another, I had atleast 30 different lights on a table and a friend of mine walks in and sez "They all look the same to me" and they dont, some have selector rings and different colors ect ect, bottom line is Eagletac are making quality products at a affordable price and the competition dont like it (so they cry about it on CPF) .


----------



## Porthos (Aug 4, 2009)

d1live said:


> The Eagletac T20 is a great looking unit, very bright with good spill and a easy to use UI, the low is easy to access and the price is lower than the competitors it faces. Their is no legal action, their is no ground to stand on in this matter, its not exactly the same, just looks similar. If you really research flashlights you will find many that look similar to another, I had atleast 30 different lights on a table and a friend of mine walks in and sez "They all look the same to me" and they dont, some have selector rings and different colors ect ect, bottom line is Eagletac are making quality products at a affordable price and the competition dont like it (so they cry about it on CPF) .



You seem to know awfully lot about Eagletac. Are you an employee or something? The T20C2 looks exactly like the Olight M20 Warrior which was on the market one year ago already, so who is crying about what?


----------



## tab665 (Aug 4, 2009)

d1live said:


> The Eagletac T20 is a great looking unit, very bright with good spill and a easy to use UI, the low is easy to access and the price is lower than the competitors it faces. Their is no legal action, their is no ground to stand on in this matter, its not exactly the same, just looks similar. If you really research flashlights you will find many that look similar to another, I had atleast 30 different lights on a table and a friend of mine walks in and sez "They all look the same to me" and they dont, some have selector rings and different colors ect ect, bottom line is Eagletac are making quality products at a affordable price and the competition dont like it (so they cry about it on CPF) .


 its another story when you have a forum full of flashaholics saying it looks just like the M20


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2009)

tab665 said:


> its another story when you have a forum full of flashaholics saying it looks just like the M20



It does look very similar but not "just like". The UIs are different as well.

I wouldn't consider it a copy.


----------



## csshih (Aug 4, 2009)

found some pics:


----------



## Centropolis (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Eagletac T20C2 Review : Pics, first impressions! work in progress*



KuKu427 said:


> Shipped from Hong Kong = Made In China...


 
Well, yes....I guess....I mean Hong Kong is in China.


----------



## JKL (Aug 4, 2009)

M20 - T20C2 Photos-comparison :


----------



## csshih (Aug 4, 2009)

:twothumbs nice pics!

I'll leave thoughts to other people...


absolutely no problem! I welcome people to do things like that, JKL.


----------



## JKL (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you very much Csshih,

my best compliments for your nice and very informative review.:twothumbs


----------



## richardcpf (Aug 4, 2009)

Other than measuring, weighting and looking almost the same, I can hardly notice any ressemblance between these two flashlights.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 4, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Other than measuring, weighting and looking almost the same, I can hardly notice any ressemblance between these two flashlights.


 
Eagletac looks bigger and is brighter and has different pattern. I'd be surprised if there is any patent infringement.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 4, 2009)

d1live said:


> The Eagletac T20 is a great looking unit, very bright with good spill and a easy to use UI, the low is easy to access and the price is lower than the competitors it faces. Their is no legal action, their is no ground to stand on in this matter, its not exactly the same, just looks similar. If you really research flashlights you will find many that look similar to another, I had atleast 30 different lights on a table and a friend of mine walks in and sez "They all look the same to me" and they dont, some have selector rings and different colors ect ect, bottom line is Eagletac are making quality products at a affordable price and the competition dont like it (so they cry about it on CPF) .



I seem to of hit a raw nerve without really doing anything 
I was just going of what was said by 4sevens regarding the matter, and the fact that they don't have it in stock leads me to believe them.

I don't know who you are suggesting it is that 'cry' on CPF about it, but I hope you weren't refering to me.

This is a review thread, not an argument.


----------



## wapkil (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd say that EagleTac design definitely looks to be influenced by Olight. On the other hand, EagleTac seems to have a different driver, brightness and runtime. BTW, I believe, it's also available with neutral white XP-E. To me the T10C2 looks similar to the M20 but seems to be different enough to not be considered a copy.

On the side note, I don't know if you all noticed but the last few weeks seemed to be interesting for manufactures and distributors. Fenix canceled distribution agreement with European 4sevens' store. 4sevens canceled lifetime warranty for Fenix lights. Eagletac has shown a light similar to Olight M20. 4sevens accused Eagletac of stealing their marketing material and illegally copying the M20 design. Some new poster took much time to analyze the Eagletac lights flaws. Then he or she posted this research results, as the first and the only post, in the new thread questioning whether Eagletac is really designed in the USA...

That's just a few things that I recently saw. Obviously, everything is probably only a pure coincidence between random events that happened during the fair play business competition. Anyway, I think that it may be better to take all this with a big grain of salt and continue to buy products that are simply technically more suitable for our needs.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 4, 2009)

All I really care is it is nice and bright but has a flawed beam, esp. for indoor use. I'm willing to tolerate the ugly rings for the brightness but if you're looking for a pretty beam on the wall this isn't your best choice IMO. Best bet is to use the diffuser indoors and at least it is included.


----------



## csshih (Aug 4, 2009)

yeah! the diffuser is included in the base 80$ model. :thumbsup:

wapkil: I agree completely.


----------



## wapkil (Aug 4, 2009)

csshih said:


> yeah! the diffuser is included in the base 80$ model. :thumbsup:
> 
> wapkil: I agree completely.



Well, I have one correction to what I wrote. I thought that the light is also available with XP-E. I tried to find where I read it but to no avail. Probably my mistake.


----------



## f22shift (Aug 4, 2009)

wapkil said:


> I'd say that EagleTac design definitely looks to be influenced by Olight. On the other hand, EagleTac seems to have a different driver, brightness and runtime. BTW, I believe, it's also available with neutral white XP-E. To me the T10C2 looks similar to the M20 but seems to be different enough to not be considered a copy.
> 
> On the side note, I don't know if you all noticed but the last few weeks seemed to be interesting for manufactures and distributors. Fenix canceled distribution agreement with European 4sevens' store. 4sevens canceled lifetime warranty for Fenix lights. Eagletac has shown a light similar to Olight M20. 4sevens accused Eagletac of stealing their marketing material and illegally copying the M20 design. Some new poster took much time to analyze the Eagletac lights flaws. Then he or she posted this research results, as the first and the only post, in the new thread questioning whether Eagletac is really designed in the USA...
> 
> That's just a few things that I recently saw. Obviously, everything is probably only a pure coincidence between random events that happened during the fair play business competition. Anyway, I think that it may be better to take all this with a big grain of salt and continue to buy products that are simply technically more suitable for our needs.


 
that's a good summary.
honestly i never realized flasholism would be so entertaining. so much drama. tune in next week for more. 
there seems to be alot of new members with strong opinions on either side. 

to me, it seems the dimensions look different, weight is different, internals are totally different. styling looks similar.
yeah i think i'm going to word inspired and took their own spin on someone's look.
i think they squeaked this one by. i think in the flashlight world all the subtleties make the difference. every nuance is a feature.
i dunno if this is a bit of a stretch but it's like saying all asians look alike when there are subtle differences.


----------



## lebox97 (Aug 4, 2009)

yup, there is only so many ways a tailcap/switch, cell body, head, reflector, lens etc can be changed to look different-unique.. 
I think future is going to be about the internals (circuits, regulation, output, runtime, efficiency, modes, etc)
and eagletac seems to be current winner.

I think and old term comes to mind - "build a better mouse trap"


----------



## csshih (Aug 4, 2009)

wapkil said:


> Well, I have one correction to what I wrote. I thought that the light is also available with XP-E. I tried to find where I read it but to no avail. Probably my mistake.




oops, yeah.I saw that comment, forgot to talk about it.

I havent seen anywhere that the led was available in XP-E, only XR-E neutral white.

though if it were offered in xp-e.. the beam would probably be much better.


----------



## liquidsix (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah I know flashlights all look alike, there's only so many ways you can make something look different and blah blah blah, but the T20C2 is to the M20 is like The Beach Boys "Surfin' U.S.A" is to Chuck Berrys' "Sweet Little Sixteen". Even the UI deviates from typical Eagletac UI towards Olight's. THis is nothing new either, the T10C2 is to the Fenix T1 like Rolling Stone's "Has anybody seen my baby" is to KD Lang's "Constant Craving".

Looks and similarities aside, Eagletac has maintained a high standard for quality at a reasonable price. 

Good review.


----------



## JKL (Aug 5, 2009)

csshih said:


> ...
> though if it were offered in xp-e.. the beam would probably be much better.



_I totaly agree with Csshih.

Regarding the M20 and T20C2 comparison:

The Eagletac T20C2 and Olight M20 styling surely seems very similar, 
at any rate for the UI, beam and other aspects , IMHO , are two flashlights totaly different .

People may agree or not._


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 5, 2009)

csshih said:


> though if it were offered in xp-e.. the beam would probably be much better.



XP-E can not be driven so hard, their recommended maximum current is 700mA. Which is significantly less than 1200mA in T20C2.


----------



## wapkil (Aug 5, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> XP-E can not be driven so hard, their recommended maximum current is 700mA. Which is significantly less than 1200mA in T20C2.



Is 1.2A the peak current measured for the fresh battery? If the light lasts for 3.3h on a 18650, for most of the time it should be driven with lower current...

I think many manufacturers are exceeding XP-E current limits (btw, with what current is the T100C2 mk II driven?). Isn't the LED junction temperature (and thus the light thermal design) usually much more important than the current?


----------



## csshih (Aug 5, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> XP-E can not be driven so hard, their recommended maximum current is 700mA. Which is significantly less than 1200mA in T20C2.



limitations can always be passed 

we see the 47s line of lights going beyond this limit.. yet they still offer a 10 year warranty :thumbsup:


----------



## wapkil (Aug 5, 2009)

f22shift said:


> honestly i never realized flasholism would be so entertaining. so much drama. tune in next week for more.
> there seems to be alot of new members with strong opinions on either side.



Yup, quite an entertaining drama. And in a good drama the action has to be fast - people cannot wait a whole week. Here we have another first post by a new member with passion for detective work and thinly veiled suggestions. I wonder what EagleTac has done that caused this reaction. I'm starting to feel sorry for them...


----------



## csshih (Aug 9, 2009)

finally updated with indoor comparison shots..


----------



## kyhunter1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Anyway someone could post whitewall comparison beamshots with the SMO vs OP reflector with the T20C2?


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 9, 2009)

wapkil said:


> Is 1.2A the peak current measured for the fresh battery? If the light lasts for 3.3h on a 18650, for most of the time it should be driven with lower current...



the 1.2A current should be constant with 2xCR123/RCR123



wapkil said:


> I think many manufacturers are exceeding XP-E current limits (btw, with what current is the T100C2 mk II driven?). Isn't the LED junction temperature (and thus the light thermal design) usually much more important than the current?



Many manufacturers exceeds the recommended current, but that doesn't mean that it is the good thing  Current to the LED in T100C2 should be 850mA...


----------



## csshih (Aug 9, 2009)

kyhunter1 said:


> Anyway someone could post whitewall comparison beamshots with the SMO vs OP reflector with the T20C2?



here are some:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3032753&postcount=35

sorry about thread organization.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks,


----------



## wapkil (Aug 9, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> the 1.2A current should be constant with 2xCR123/RCR123



Yup, I found the graph on the EagleTac web page and it confirms the output should be constant for the first hour. 



jirik_cz said:


> Many manufacturers exceeds the recommended current, but that doesn't mean that it is the good thing  Current to the LED in T100C2 should be 850mA...



I agree that exceeding the maximum current is not a good thing but it may be seen as a compromise between brightness and the LED longevity. With 120% maximum current (as in EagleTac) it may be not that bad, if they have a good thermal design. 

It will be interesting to see how these overdriven LEDs will behave after a few years. Especially XP-Es, since they seem to be subjected to the most serious abuse to be able to compete in brightness with XR-Es. On the other hand, most people may rarely use the highest mode and the LEDs will not suffer that much.


----------



## csshih (Aug 9, 2009)

The Quark lights use 700ma for their AA^2, 123, and 990ma for Q123^2


----------



## wapkil (Aug 9, 2009)

csshih said:


> The Quark lights use 700ma for their AA^2, 123, and 990ma for Q123^2



I know but as I wrote above I think the junction temperature may be much more important than the current by itself. I don't know about the phosphor layer but if cooled the semiconductor part could usually be pretty tolerant to the currents higher than specified. 

In flashlights there is no active cooling - 990mA may be 40% higher than specified with the perfect thermal design but may as well turn out to be 100% higher if the LED junction temperature raises too much. That's why I don't think one can for example compare a Quark with 990mA and an EagleTac with 850mA and given only these information be sure which of them is more abusive to the LED. I think it may be possible to check the LED temperature by measuring if and how much the output gets lower after the lights heats up.


----------



## csshih (Aug 9, 2009)

wapkil said:


> I know but as I wrote above I think the junction temperature may be much more important than the current by itself. I don't know about the phosphor layer but if cooled the semiconductor part could usually be pretty tolerant to the currents higher than specified.
> 
> In flashlights there is no active cooling - 990mA may be 40% higher than specified with the perfect thermal design but may as well turn out to be 100% higher if the LED junction temperature raises too much. That's why I don't think one can for example compare a Quark with 990mA and an EagleTac with 850mA and given only these information be sure which of them is more abusive to the LED. I think it may be possible to check the LED temperature by measuring if and how much the output gets lower after the lights heats up.



Indeed, I wasn't really reading your posts fully, just a cursory scan-through. I know see that my little current post might have been a bit unneeded. 

You're completely correct regarding junction temperature. sadly, I don't have either lights, and I'm hoping someone else could chime in on this.


----------



## CGD08 (Aug 10, 2009)

Done! GREAT REVIEW! Nice update with the indoor shots. :thumbsup:

By the way, Craig what's that in your avatar? Laser?


----------



## csshih (Aug 10, 2009)

yup, its a red laser pointer. 
I used a slow shutter speed, and waved it around on camera. took that a year or 2 ago. 
thanks, and grats on the purchase!


----------



## Vesper (Aug 11, 2009)

wapkil said:


> 4sevens accused Eagletac of stealing their marketing material and illegally copying the M20 design.



Sorry to pile on EagleTac, but I noticed many instances of their documentation (warrenty card, user manual, etc) is taken word-for-word from Surefire's user manuals. Maybe they are innovative in some respects, but dang EagleTac. It all almost makes me regret my T20C2 purchase. :sigh:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 11, 2009)

Vesper said:


> Sorry to pile on EagleTac, but I noticed many instances of their documentation (warrenty card, user manual, etc) is taken word-for-word from Surefire's user manuals. Maybe they are innovative in some respects, but dang EagleTac. It all almost makes me regret my T20C2 purchase. :sigh:



There are a few below the belt blows with this light in my opinion!

The warrenty card is just another example!


:shakehead

There is a lack of ingenuity I believe...


----------



## CGD08 (Aug 11, 2009)

haha :twothumbs


----------



## crazigee (Aug 28, 2009)

Was the light you had the "Cool White" or the "Natural Light"?

Thnks,
CG


----------



## csshih (Aug 28, 2009)

the would be the "cool white"


----------



## bobjenkins (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow that diffuser is awesome!


----------

